

Ask HN: What to do about competitors on my mailing list? - ghostaccount

I'm posting this under a ghost account because I don't want to draw the attention to my startup. I'm currently in the "landing page phase." As such I have a newsletter signup form on the page to keep people updated. I haven't sent the first newsletter out yet, and I'm not sure if I want all my competitors keeping track of my progress. I've confirmed at least 3 direct competitors who have joined the list as well as another in a similar space (possibly looking to move into my territory). Today I'm preparing the initial newsletter to send out.<p>What would you do?
======
junklight
The bottom line is - they know you exist. If you are a real threat to them
then they will find out anyway - how hard is it to ask a mate to sign up on
your behalf and forward the email or use a disposable account.

They aren't doing their job properly if they aren't watching you like a hawk.
(and, by the same token, you of course you clearly are doing yours properly
because you know who your competitors are and and paying attention - which is
a good)

You need to measure everything you say in public as if it is lowering barriers
to entry/ giving a competitive advantage to someone else. If you are in a
really competitive space then its going to be like this from here on in.

However its good to remember - its the execution that counts and not the
ideas.

Good luck

~~~
bdickason
I agree completely, I'm working on a startup that is in 'stealth' right now
not by choice but just because we haven't launched yet :) We've held off from
posting screenshots until we have something that people can click on, but at
that point our jackets will be completely open and all secrets revealed.

It's scary, but honestly... it will take people 2x as long to implement
anything and once they do, you need the confidence that you can do it better.

There are alot of great articles on 'first mover' advantage and that being the
'first' to do something isn't important. It's doing it right!

------
patio11
I would write them off as a competitive threat if they're paying attention to
startups in the landing page phase for good ideas to steal.

~~~
ghostaccount
This is probably the answer I wanted to hear from someone. Confirmation that
they indeed have no good intentioned reason for joining my mailing list.

------
Alex3917
Send them a different email than the one that everyone else gets to send them
in the wrong direction.

~~~
ghostaccount
I think I would enjoy that quite a bit actually.

------
hga
All this time and effort you're spending on worrying about potential
competitors doing trivial stuff is time not spent on making your startup
successful.

While I'm sure there are exceptions, all the startups that I'm familiar with
that were paranoid about competitors failed, due to being in stealth mode, a
lack of focus, etc.

------
donohoe
If your competitors are really watching then I'm sure they'll find out
regardless of an email from you.

... but you are completely within your rights to remove them. I don't see an
ethical issue with that (I mean I do see the ethical issue, but after thinking
about it I do not believe removing them is unethical).

By removing you might by a little (or no) time before they find out.

Is it worth it?

Is what you have to say going to be a huge tip off?

At the end of the day, this is your startup, your job, your company and
livelihood and completely your call to make.

my2c

~~~
ghostaccount
Indeed, they could just as easily use a throwaway email address to get to my
newsletter. In that case I'll have no choice but to send it to them. :)

------
famfam
You want to keep your startup a secret but you have a newsletter sign up? Are
you stealth or not?

~~~
ghostaccount
My startup is actually not a secret at all, I simply didn't want this thread's
outcome to reflect on it. I'm not stealth as I have a landing page and am
actively advertising it online to get people to sign up. I just don't want my
competitors knowing what I'm telling my potential customers just before
launch.

------
staunch
Delete them off the list if it makes you feel better. It won't make a bit of
difference in the long run though.

